# Must Have Cold Weather Clothing



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I figure we can auction these off on UtahGameTags.com as well.

They will be available in camouflage. Another model with a removable chest and back piece that will expose hunters orange is in the works. It will be called the Janet Jackson Hunter Model.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell Ya! I like it! Poke a few branches here and there and you would look like Tex-O-Bob!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm confused...how do you take a dump in one of those????:shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks to me like you just do it. They are Old School. More time to hunt.


----------

